# Where do you work!?!?



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*


www.Gelazzi.com <---this is our website if you wanna check it out...it's basically a local shop but we do have one store in downtown Denver :thumbsup: ..........


(dont have to be as specific as me...haha I'm just curious!!)*


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-fun topic! :biggrin: 

I work at a law firm. No, I'm not an attorney :HistericalSmiley: I am a receptionist and I'm also the legal secretary for our Legal Investigator. I've been working in law firms for about 7 years now and I really like it. There is always something different going on. I work from 8:30-5 M-F. I also (to make some extra cash and help safe lives :thumbsup: ) donate plasma twice a week (Mon & Thur. morning before work). 

My favorite "job" though is being mom to Kosmo :wub: :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

not on sm? ......i don't think i'm ever off sm!  

i'm a SAHM. and apparently i have no life. :brownbag:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-obviously I'm always on too :brownbag: It's hard not to be. And Carrie-being a SAHM is one of the hardest jobs out there.  



> not on sm? ......i don't think i'm ever off sm!
> 
> i'm a SAHM. and apparently i have no life. :brownbag:[/B]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I worked for 8+ years (first job out of college right up until I had my first child) as a government contractor at Hanscom AFB, MA as a Data/Configuration Manager in the electronics security system division. Loved the job. Got to travel. I can go back any time--they ask me from time to time. I left in 99' and when 9-11-01 happened (I wasn't working there then, I was home and pregnant and had a 2 yr old) business exploded and there is a high demand in that field now, as you can imagine.

So when I had my 1st baby in '99 I decided to be a full time mom. Prior to that, when I was working, I was in graduate school which was being paid for by my employer and I was doing really well in my field. But my desire was to put it aside and stay home with my baby. It was a challenging transition at first--a very different lifestyle from what I was used to. But I love it. Had my 2nd child in '02. I haven't worked full time now in 8+ years! I don't plan on going back until the kids are grown. Hopefully. They are now in Kindergarten and 3rd grade and I'm pretty active volunteering in their schools. Sometimes if a parttime job comes along I give it a shot if it works with our schedules. Raising kids has been the most challenging and rewarding thing I've EVER done!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> Hee-fun topic! :biggrin:
> 
> I work at a law firm. No, I'm not an attorney :HistericalSmiley: I am a receptionist and I'm also the legal secretary for our Legal Investigator. I've been working in law firms for about 7 years now and I really like it. There is always something different going on. I work from 8:30-5 M-F. I also (to make some extra cash and help safe lives :thumbsup: ) donate plasma twice a week (Mon & Thur. morning before work).
> 
> My favorite "job" though is being mom to Kosmo :wub: :wub:[/B]



Wow that's awesome! I'm sure you're never too bored around there...sounds interesting and that's great that you donate plasma twice a week! If I wasn't such freak about needles I'd be doing it too!.................haha my boyfriend does it....but for some odd reason I don't think he's doing it primarily to save lives ....*cough*college student*cough*beer money*.....  :HistericalSmiley: 




> not on sm? ......i don't think i'm ever off sm!
> 
> i'm a SAHM. and apparently i have no life. :brownbag:[/B]



and Carrie that's definitely a demanding job so you have the right to be on SM all the time haha!!!!.....my mom worked in that department too ...well until I moved for college..then she said it was just too boring lol  now she's a dietary aid at a nursing home!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> not on sm? ......i don't think i'm ever off sm!
> 
> i'm a SAHM. and apparently i have no life. :brownbag:[/B]


Carrie, as you know, it's not that you have no life as a SAHM, it's that SM is probably one of your only connections to the outside, adult world. LOL!

You and me both, girlfriend!!

I am a walking testamony that you DO lose brain cells with each pregnancy....


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> I worked for 8+ years (first job out of college right up until I had my first child) as a government contractor at Hanscom AFB, MA as a Data/Configuration Manager in the electronics security system division. Loved the job. Got to travel. I can go back any time--they ask me from time to time. I left in 99' and when 9-11-01 happened (I wasn't working there then, I was home and pregnant and had a 2 yr old) business exploded and there is a high demand in that field now, as you can imagine.
> 
> So when I had my 1st baby in '99 I decided to be a full time mom. Prior to that, when I was working, I was in graduate school which was being paid for by my employer and I was doing really well in my field. But my desire was to put it aside and stay home with my baby. It was a challenging transition at first--a very different lifestyle from what I was used to. But I love it. Had my 2nd child in '02. I haven't worked full time now in 8+ years! I don't plan on going back until the kids are grown. Hopefully. They are now in Kindergarten and 3rd grade and I'm pretty active volunteering in their schools. Sometimes if a parttime job comes along I give it a shot if it works with our schedules. Raising kids has been the most challenging and rewarding thing I've EVER done![/B]



haha of course there was a boom after you quit....dang it! doesn't it always go that way!!!....well PTO groups and Volunteering are job's in themselves..I loved that my mom was always able to help and was home when I was! She worked in the visitation center of a Prison but she realized she like just helping my dad with our family business ( my parents own/manage/ and work a bar in my hometown)....so she was my dads accountant/book keeper.......It's nice to hear you are so happy with what you are doing....be thankful you are fortunate enough to stay home.....your kids will thank you....(I thank mine)


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I stayed home with my skin-kids until they started to school. Then I had a career in the printing industry for nearly 12 years. I went from QC Lab Technician on to supervisor, and then on to corporate and on to a management position in paper inventory throughout the years. I "ran away" from that life (abusive husband) in late 1997 and into my new life and career. I work for a broker and specialize in employee benefits (group employer paid insurance). I have been in this field for the last ten years from Kansas back to Tennessee, my home state (the one from which I "ran away"). I originally lived in West TN from birth to age 40 and then in Kansas from 40 to 46, and now currently have been in the Nashville area for the last four years. I also remarried nine years ago and am very happy in my current situation. Thrilled, in fact!  I only work about 25 hours a week now, using Fridays as a day to do a little charity work (Meals on Wheels) and take care of the usual shopping. My two sons are grown with little girls of their own and living in West TN. 

Next? 

Cyndi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> ....*cough*college student*cough*beer money*.....[/B]


WHA HA HA!! *cough*hilarious*cough*probably 100% true*cough*good idea*

Me - I'm a full time student, going for my MPA. If all goes well I'll graduate in May/June and will look for work in the nonprofit sector.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

I have been a SAHM since my oldest daughter was born 12.5 years ago. I have an 8.5 year old too! Before that I was a secretary in a Worker's Compenstaion Firm. I enjoyed working but I enjoy raising my children more. I am young enough (34) to go back to work when the kids are older. I am so blessed and fortunate to have the title SAHM!!! Besides running with them, I spend all my spare time with Abbi and on SM!!!!

Oh, how do I find out about donating plasma? I would love to do something like that to help those in need, and make some spare cash of course.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

oooops...haha I guess I should have mentioned that I am a Full Time student too... :smilie_tischkante: (it's the weekend so I shouldn't be thinking about that anyways! lol) :biggrin:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> I am a walking testamony that you DO lose brain cells with each pregnancy....[/B]


hahaha :smrofl: 



> I stayed home with my skin-kids until they started to school. Then I had a career in the printing industry for nearly 12 years. I went from QC Lab Technician on to supervisor, and then on to corporate and on to a management position in paper inventory throughout the years. I "ran away" from that life (abusive husband) in late 1997 and into my new life and career. I work for a broker and specialize in employee benefits (group employer paid insurance). I have been in this field for the last ten years from Kansas back to Tennessee, my home state (the one from which I "ran away"). I originally lived in West TN from birth to age 40 and then in Kansas from 40 to 46, and now currently have been in the Nashville area for the last four years. I also remarried nine years ago and am very happy in my current situation. Thrilled, in fact!  I only work about 25 hours a week now, using Fridays as a day to do a little charity work (Meals on Wheels) and take care of the usual shopping. My two sons are grown with little girls of their own and living in West TN.
> 
> Next?
> 
> Cyndi[/B]


wow...so glad to hear you got away from an abusive relationship....and are now in a healthy one...congrats to you!!! :aktion033: .....sounds like a job that would boggle my mind haha......very awesome that you do some charity work on fridays! :innocent: 



> QUOTE





> ....*cough*college student*cough*beer money*.....[/B]


WHA HA HA!! *cough*hilarious*cough*probably 100% true*cough*good idea*

Me - I'm a full time student, going for my MPA. If all goes well I'll graduate in May/June and will look for work in the nonprofit sector.
[/B][/QUOTE]

does MPA stand for masters in public administration!?!?!? good luck with everything!!.......hahaha and about donating for beer money..my mom says before we graduate I need to get a picture of him standing infront of his "Second Job" hahaha



> I have been a SAHM since my oldest daughter was born 12.5 years ago. I have an 8.5 year old too! Before that I was a secretary in a Worker's Compenstaion Firm. I enjoyed working but I enjoy raising my children more. I am young enough (34) to go back to work when the kids are older. I am so blessed and fortunate to have the title SAHM!!! Besides running with them, I spend all my spare time with Abbi and on SM!!!!
> 
> Oh, how do I find out about donating plasma? I would love to do something like that to help those in need, and make some spare cash of course.[/B]



http://www.zlbplasma.com located the one in fort collins for me so I think it should help out...if not just google plasma donation centers :smilie_daumenpos: 

Workers Comp Firm? haha wow I'm sure you heard/saw some interesting things around there....sounds like a good job!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> does MPA stand for masters in public administration!?!?!? good luck with everything!!.......hahaha and about donating for beer money..my mom says before we graduate I need to get a picture of him standing infront of his "Second Job" hahaha[/B]


Yes, Master of Public Administration. I'm doing a speciailization in Nonprofit Management. Thanks for the good luck wishes! Same to you and your boyfriend. Tell your mom everyone needs a "Second Job" now and then - :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I work full time for a midsized global manufacturing company. I work in the ecommerce department - my official title is Web Content Analyst - I am responsible for the content the we put on our internal and external websites. I am also responsible for making sure that we have good search engine placement for our company and products and that our website lead generation strategies are working successfully. I love it.

In my spare time I run a small (start up) online dog boutique and I'm an SM junky. :brownbag: 

Leslie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have always worked. I took a break to have two children, and stayed home for about 3 years. When my yougest was 18 months old, I started working part time evenings at a department store. When the kids started school, I wanted to work while they were at school, and got a job as a part-time bank teller. That was 30 years ago. I am now a branch manager for a national credit union. It's pretty nice being the boss, and I do get to travel several times a year for work.
I'll be going to LA and Las Vegas in a couple of weeks at company expense for a little work and hopefully a lot of fun.
I'll probably retire at end of this year. Hubby has been semi retired for 10 years, and we want to do some more travelling. Maybe I can get another furbaby then too. BTw, I was born in Austria, grew up in Memphis, TN, lived in NYC for several years, lived in New Jersey for 30 years, and now reside in Florida.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I worked 30 years for Navistar Financial Corp (formerly International Havester Credit Corp) - big deal, no one ever heard of it anyway. Then I was retired for three years and now I've been the bookkeeper at a local realestate office on Long Beach Island for the past two years. My life is for my dogs, when I'm not working.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am a 5th grade Math Teacher in Richardson, Texas. I have taught 5th graders for 7 years and taught 2nd grade for 2 years.....I am about to go back for my Master's in Education Administration :chili: :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Female General & Roofing Contractor not my goal in life but my hubby pushed me in that direction. I was studying to be a Paramedic when I had to have back surgery and had to put that career on the back burner (you have to lift 50lbs dead weight and my Dr. had other ideas 10lbs max) So we own our own construction company for the last 5 years and my daughter works with us in the office. My son asks when we are going to retire so that he can take over (he's 17) a boy looking after our own well being :bysmilie: . I like the looks I get when the inspectors go to the jobsite and ask for the contractor and I tell them I am. :w00t: Male chauvinist. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I am a full time student as well. However, I work part time for as an Administrative Assistant for a firm that bids on government contracts. I really enjoy my stress-free job, but it has to come to an end for me soon because I'm a nursing major, and so eventually I'll be working in a hospital.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I used to work on Wall Street trading O-T-C stocks. In fact, yesterday I called a couple of friends to wish them a unhappy anniversary, because it was 20 years ago the market crashed. I left the Street to take care of my Mom because she had a neuromuscular disease under MD called dermatomyositis. It just worked out that way. For the last 10 years of her life, I was her primary care-giver. I'm not a martyr or anything like that. My Mother deserved the best care possible. I miss her. 

Right now I'm the proud and happy Mom to my 3 Little Indians.


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

I am currently a full time student in the Spanish Education department. I have two years left until I graduate. When I am not at school I work at a little local restaurant three nights a week, and on the weekends I work at the Hallmark Gold Crown Store. I don't really go out much, as there really aren't many bars or anything to go to that are under 21, as I am 19, and the ones we do have (all 2 of them) are pretty boring. So Miles gets a lot of attention from us especially on weekend nights!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok I'll add my piece. 
I'm a stylist working in a salon for the last 4 1/2 years. Been doing hair since 2001 and if all goes as planned, I will soon be a full time student (and stylist). :biggrin: I'm looking for a serious career change so I am looking into the Vet Tech program at Bergen Community College in NJ---I really want to do it and since I have no college background at all, I have to start from scratch...BUT that's ok because i'd like to get out of the beauty industry for a while... I really feel like it was fun while it lasted but I've always been a science junkie... and love animals!! I have millions of things that I'd still like to do with my life --i'm only 26 and I just hope it works out!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I worked as an ER nurse but now I'm a sahm. Before I got my nursing license, I worked as an EMT in the ER and also as an EMT on an ambulance. I don't really want to go back to work, however would I get all my online time if I had to work? :smheat: I mean... sheesh. 

Great thread!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

last year I graduated with my Bachelor's in Marine Bio, minor in Speech Communications... nope don't work in Biology.  I work at a marketing company as an "assistant". Which means I help out the Vice President and President (owner) of the company. We also have an online software program that I help our clients with when needed, so I guess that would be Tech Support. 

Not quite what I studied for, but hey, I'll go where life takes me. The job I have definitely pays better than any bio job... even though i could be working on a whale watching tour boat... 

To get in the marine bio, I volunteer at the aquarium on the weekends.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was a legal secretary for 20 years at a large law firm specializing in labor law (BORING), but for the last six years I've worked in the maritime industry as an Executive Assistant to a three member board of directors. It's the best job I could have ever imagined although it can be stressful sometimes. It's more of a family than a job and they are the best people in the world to work for. They really care about their employees - made sure we were all okay after the hurricane and had everything we needed. 
Plus, I don't have to go into the city anymore and we get to leave early on Fridays. :chili:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

i am a 2nd year pathology resident and for privacy, I really shouldn't mention the medical center where I work. My hours vary and there are many, many weeks where I work >80 hrs/week (though its not really legal anymore). The good news is, I love what I do and I wouldn't change anything. I am lucky to have a caring husband who takes care of Miko and hopefully someday soon I can have time to pop out a kid or two. Though I can't stay at home with kids for career reasons, I think that would be a great thing to do. I can however do it for a month or two (and I definitely look forward to that). I love this site and I often glance through the posts -- malts are just so cute!!


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

For the past 5 years, I've been working for an online advertising agency. I basically look at different systems and statistics to see how the ad performs. There's a bit of technical aspect and a lot of html coding. Since I've learned a lot about the internet space and advertising, I'm hoping to start my own business in the next few years. That's the goal unless I somehow win the lotto (odds are pretty against me since I always forget to buy a lotto ticket :smilie_tischkante: )! I used to work at the office, but now work at home... not bad when I plan to start a family with non-fur babies. :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I didn't want to finish high school, I had one year to go & my folks made me go back after the summer holidays - so I went, and tried & tried, but I just hated school - my folks said I couldn't leave unless I had a job.

So I got a job in a news agent - my very first job and I was earning a whopping $200 a week!! I can remember saving soooo hard to buy a pair of Reeboks that cost $100! 

I stayed in retail for probably about 18 months - after the newsagent, I worked in a jewelery store, then a pharmacy. Then I got my 'big break' working in an office in 'internal sales' - taking orders over the phone & then the data entry stuff etc. I stayed with that company for 4 years, and went from Internal Sales, to State Merchandiser - which was basically going around to all the retail music stores & departments stores & displaying our product so we got more shelf space than the competitor! (where I got my first company car - while all my friends who had gone to university were still studying & paying off loans! LOL). Still the same company, I went back into sales, and was a Sales Representative, still kind of doing the same as the Merchandising, only selling as well. I didn't really enjoy 'life on the road' so I went back into the office and was the 'Executive to the National Sales & Marketing Manager' - sounds impressive, but it was a bit dull

So after 4 years at that company, I left and went to work for 20th Century Fox (in the home entertainment division - pre-DVD - it was all VHS in those days!) I was in sales there too, and had lots & lots of fun, but then I got the travel bug ...... So I moved to London!

In London I landed a job at Warner Bros - doing similar to what I was doing at Fox - but I was bored with it. So I left there after just under a year, went travelling around for a couple of months - Greek Islands, Turkey, Spain .... then ran out of money - so back to London for a job!

I worked for BNP Paribas for about 3 years in the Facilities Management area - basically looking after all the 3rd party contracts with Cleaners, Caterers, Maintenance guys, Security etc .... I really loved that job! But I got homesick after being away for 4 years, so I came home to Sydney.

I did a couple of temp jobs until I landed a permanent role at Vodafone (on of our 3 - 4 major mobile phone carriers) I was a Personal Assistant to one of the GM's there for 2 years or so, and then I started to get bored again - my boss at the time was FANTASTIC, and let me go off & dabble in Technology Project Management ..... I did that for about a year & got some great experience working on some really big projects. It got to a point after I had been there for 3 years or so that there wasn't much else available at the time for me to move into, so I left.

I went to work on a 6 month contract for Hewlett Packard .... on a project for a client of theirs ... Vodafone! Doh! I couldn't get away from the place! LOL

That contract ended, and I was asked to go back to Vodafone to work on another project for 6 months, so I did! Second time around was good fun, and although they wanted to extend my contract, I felt it REALLY was time to step out of my comfort zone.

So I went totally away from the telco space, and took a job with NSW Police at their headquarters, again, project management stuff. I was there for 2 years, my project had ended - they wanted me to stay, but there was no commitment there, they couldn't tell me what project I would be moving onto, so I left.

Did I go back to Vodafone?? NO! LOL - but I stayed in the Telco field - I went to work for Telstra (one of the other big 3 - 4 telco's here) It was supposed to be a 6 month contract - but I hated it right from week 1! I stayed 2 months, then got me the heck out of there!

So, I have just started (2 weeks ago) a new contract, with Nokia - working on a project for ... yep, you guessed it, I'm back at Vodafone!! LOL I've been away over 2 years & it's so much fun seeing all the double-takes I get from people I used to work with there! LOL They can't believe I'm back! I can't believe they're still there!! LOL

Thats my long & boring career history! Oh, but my current contract is only for 2 months .... so who knows where I'll be in 6 weeks time ...... I'm thinking I may move on to Optus, or 3 (the other telco's - why not, I've done 2, may as well do the other 2 ! I already feel like a telco wh#4e!)


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I am a Uni student doing a science degree - I am double majoring in biology and genetics  I hope to get a job in conservation biology research or something along those lines - however I still have another 6 months of uni and then a year of honours (if i get in) :biggrin:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I went to college right out of HS, but only went one year, then I got married. :biggrin: Had 1 baby and started college for Respiratory Therapy when she was 2. Finished college and had another baby. :smheat: I only worked when my husband could keep the kids so they didn't have to go to daycare (part time nights). They are now 18 & 14 and I work days...Yeah! :aktion033: I work full time (36 hrs/wk - 12 hr shifts). I get to be on the computer when we're not busy (like right now) and on my days off. I love only working 3 days a week. It gives me time to spoil Jasmyne and play. My family thinks I've gone off the deep end with Jasmyne with all the clothes and taking her everywhere! :wacko1: Oh well...it gives them something to laugh about! Wait till they see the stroller I got her for her birthday!!! :smrofl: 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh... i didn't know we were doing a career history!! LOL

before i became a SAHM, i went to school to get my BS in electrical engineering. however, i worked at harvard custom manufacturing (which like an IBM or lockheed martin) as a *jr. engineer*, as i dropped out before i got my degree due to the fact i was pregnant with my daughter and had some serious health issues. i hated that career anyway. my husband was making good money, i didn't need to work. HE made the decision that it would be best that i stay home with the baby... then came my son... now, my husband likes the idea of me being home, so here i stay. 

and as pam said, you tend to lose brain cells when you spend your days raising children. i feel i have absolutely no proper social skills. LOL!! hubby says i tend talk to people like they are children.

before all that, i did odd jobs and went to school (i was 16 when i left home), at one point i held down 3 jobs at one time.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm an RN at a large acute care teaching hospital. I work on a primarily surgical telemetry unit and we are considered the "bariatric Center of excellence"  It's a physcially and emotionally demanding job, but we have alot of fun too! Lucky for me I only work 3 days a week.......probably the reason I've lasted 25 yrs in the profession! :shocked:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I'm a full time student going for my bachelors in social work. I graduate next may! :chili: I also work full time at a hotel, but once I graduate I'm planning on working in the child welfare field, hopefully adoptions rayer:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

This is a great topic although I will never remember what everyone wrote.  

I've got my Bachelor of Social Work and manage services for children and adults with developmental disabilities. I've been at it for 28 years and have seen the programs flourish from almost nothing to what they are today. I get so frustrated though that some families get cadillac services that cost a small fortune each year and others get bare minimum. The inequalities in the system here drive me crazy. I'm hoping to retire in the next 4-6 years and work part-time at something less stressful and closer to home. I'm a real homebody and would love nothing more than being home with my girls and puttering around the house.

Cathy A


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've been teaching for about 10 years. About seven years ago, I went back to school to get my MA, and I thought that would lead to a whole career change, but it didn't quite work out that way.

Now I teach young adults in the fields of English literature and creative writing. I also like to write when I have time (which I don't this year).


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I am basically a stay at home mom, however, I also do marketing/pr/political consulting work...some that I get paid to do, others that I do pro bono. When I was working full time, I was Senior Vice President, Government Affairs for a lobbying firm in DC. After our first was born, I decided to stay home. I am fairly certain I will go back to work full time in the near future, but right now, I like being my own boss and doing my work from the comfort of my family room!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Some of you probably remember this... I finished my bachelors in Biology in 2004, and have been working on my doctorates (MD/PhD) ever since here at the University of Miami. Full time student, luckily on scholarship so I don't have to get another job (though I work part time for my advisor doing work related to my dissertation), and I drive 5 hours to see my long-term boyfriend every other weekend or so. So Jack is my roommate and best friend 

It is great to see all your "jobs" and work, how interesting!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a fun thread!!!!

I am a full time student at San Diego State University, taking 18 units and majoring in Business Administration with an emphasis in Marketing. I would say that its MORE than a full time job, with all my homework!! And to be quite honest, I dont know what I want to do exactly after I finish!! But I do know that I would like to get my masters degree after....Maybe after a year or two after finishing my Bachelors... I also work 20-25 hours a week at Macy's in the cosmetics department at the Benefit counter. I usually work a few weeknights a week and Friday, Saturday and Sunday....I am also a full time mommy to Mia :biggrin: She knows its mommy time when I get off work/school! We go to the doggy park after school a few days a week until its time for me to go to work....I live with my bf who I love so much!! We have been together for a little over 4 years and moved in together in July of 2006 (so about a year ago..)...He has the exact opposite schedule as I do! So we hardly have time to see eachother! He is also a full time student and works on the weekends!

*OH, I also work full time in the summer and take summer school classes so I can get through school faster!*


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I work with families involved with Child Protective Services(CPS). My title is Intensive Family Preservation Skill Builder. I work with a therapist and we go into the home for 15 weeks and work on parenting, communication, problem solving, anger management, and community resources. I was a CPS case worker for three years but moved to my current position (for a company that contracts to provide in-home services for the families) so I can actually work with the families more and deal with administrative crap less. I love my current job. My schedule is really flexible as I just schedule with the families when they are available. I enjoy building rapport with the families and helping them help themselves to stabilize their families. 

In the past, I've worked at a domestic violence shelter as a Children's Advocate, taken payments for tickets at the courthouse, worked as a cashier in a grocery store....a little bit of everything.

My favorite job is being Josie's mom, especially when we get to take naps!

Josie says: My mom is a bum. She usually doesn't have to work until 9 or 10 in the morning, and is often home in the afternoon for a nap. She keeps telling me I need to get a job and start pulling my weight, but really, I weigh 7.5 pounds, how much could I possibly pull?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I tried going back to work once my youngest went to kindergarten....but it just didn't work out. I was working just about F/T and then getting home and running this one to dance while DH takes the other one to football, and then the other needs to go to karate, and then we have cheerleading...oh, lets not forget the totally clean house that became a nightmarish disaster in no time. :smpullhair: . I worked for 7 mo and I couldn't take it anymore, I had to give it up. I now work at home P/T for my husband doing bookkeeping. I can do it when I want and for how long a time I want and walk away...works for me.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got my BA in Psychology and had all of these plans to go to graduate school to be a marriage/family therapist, but I was SO TIRED of school when I graduated that I started working. I was a leasing agent in college and that lead to me getting my first real job as an Administrative Asst. at a company that managed apartment complex's. Then a friend of mine that was working at MCI referred me for a job there in their sales support department. I got it and learned everything about telecom and processed voice and data orders. I have worked for a bunch of telecom companies...a lot that don't even exist anymore..LOL. Now I work for a title company (that has been in business for over 100 years) at their corporate office in the IT/Telecom Department. Our team processes orders so that all of the remote offices around the world can connect to our WAN. I have been here for 4 years. It is not my dream job, but it is what I know and it is much better working here than at a Telecom company that is usually pretty unstable.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I started my radio career in DC, before moving to LA. I worked in promotions/marketing for Clear Channel in DC, then one station for Infinity in LA. I definitely got bored with it, and switched careers. Now I work at a sports marketing agency. I'm in our consulting division, and work in sponships and promotions with various clients. It's super fun, and my boyfriend loves the sports ticket perks!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I am a part time veterinary assistant, part time vet tech intern, and full time student of veterinary technology. I will graduate, take my boards, and become a licensed veterinary technician in June 2008 :biggrin: 

I love my job!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I was a pre-school director for about 13 years. Then when we moved to Texas last year...I became a SAHM. I'm enjoying it but I do miss my famililies at my preschool...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm a CPA, working for myself in a very small practice, and absolutely lovin' it! I accidentally got into accounting. I started college after I had my children. My twins were 1 1/2 & my son was 4. My husband, at the time, left during my first semester. From that point on, I could only count on being able to continue school one semester at a time. So, I had to go for the quickest degree I could get, and that required me to take accounting I & II. Those were, by far, the easiest classes I had taken during that 2 years. So, I started working towards my accounting degree. I've worked at some pretty interesting places over the years. I worked at a company that did interior modifications for extremely wealthy wealthy people, such as a 15 MILLION dollar interior on a 747 for a Prince. I worked at a Brew Pub for a couple of years; that was fun, and I worked for Alice Walton (of the Wal Mart family) for a while.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a fun topic! Let's see my official title is Licensed Sales Producer. lol. What I do....I sell insurance for Allstate. My parents own the agency so working for my family certainly has it's benefits...such as getting the pups groomed during work hours hehe. I have a BA in Psychology from Marymount Manhattan....which is nothing what I went to school for. But it's been 4 years that I've been in sales and it's been great. 

Sometimes I wish my husband would let me be a stay at home Mom to the furkids, but he's not buying it lol.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Domestic Engineer, the pay is not good...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I am in computers. I sell and build servers and PCs. I also do data recovery, repair, tech support and do the purchasing too. oh and update the website and do the ad in a local magazine :huh: yup my boss is cheap so I have to do it all. it's only me and someone else that work there. I really need a new job :blush:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I worked in the health insurance industry for 18 years. When my youngest daughter graduated, I decided enough was enough and stayed home for a year until that got boring. So I found me a fun job that I absolutely love..... even on a bad day. I am an assistant manager for one of our local Petco's. Did I mention that I love my job?


----------

